# Congratulations to our Winners!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

A big congrats to our giveaway winners!

arty: :fireworks2: 

SoundSplinter giveaway winner = Josuah

Buttkicker giveaway winner = Mr. Lamb Fries

December DVD giveaway winner = WillyD

utstanding: 

:fireworks3: 

:yourock: 

:fireworks1:


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Yes, Congratulations. I figure since I won the SVS contest that I'd sit this one out to give others a better chance of winning. Thanks to Hometheatershack for offering up the opportunity. These kinds of things are GREAT.


----------

